# Pontiac Cut



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

CNN Breaking NewsStruggling General Motors says it will kill off the Pontiac line as part of its restructuring, source tells CNNMoney.com.

GM to pull the plug on Pontiac car brand - Apr. 24, 2009

Just great!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just great.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

What I want to know is why are they keeping Buick?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Or SATURN? Pontiac outsold Saturn, Caddillac, and Buick last year by a huge margin. Guess we'll be driving "orphan cars". Great.


----------



## FuelMJ (Feb 12, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Or SATURN? Pontiac outsold Saturn, Caddillac, and Buick last year by a huge margin. Guess we'll be driving "orphan cars". Great.


2012 is the last year for Saturn.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I really hope this isn't true.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Good article on GTO nostalgia...

Reports of Pontiac's end sadden fans of muscular brand - CNN.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder what this will do to the value of the cars. 
...and why didn't they cut GMC? Talk about redundant.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I wonder what this will do to the value of the cars.
> ...and why didn't they cut GMC? Talk about redundant.



Pontiac just developed the G8, which has power AND economy and looks a heck of a lot better than a Prius. GM should keep Pontiac as a niche brand, at least. A sad day for us Pontiac enthusiasts.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I wonder what this will do to the value of the cars.
> ...and why didn't they cut GMC? Talk about redundant.


It's cheap to rebadge a pickup truck, and I'm fully convinced the majority of the american public is at least half retarded enough not to realize the product is the same. Dumping GMC wouldn't save them anything, it doesn't cost them anything in the first place. Now a division with forward thinking and performance oriented engineering...naturally the first place you cut loose.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I cannot believe GM announces this right after the release of the G8 GXP. If I had been interested in that car forget it. By the way how will this affect parts for all current cars including the GTOs? Sad to see them go but I hope we can continue to operate these cars for years to come.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GOATTEE said:


> I cannot believe GM announces this right after the release of the G8 GXP. If I had been interested in that car forget it. By the way how will this affect parts for all current cars including the GTOs? Sad to see them go but I hope we can continue to operate these cars for years to come.


Many of the body and drivetrain parts are a shared platform and parts should remain available for a long time. As for any Pontiac only pieces, I doubt GM will have any liability to keep producing or selling them after the "bankruptcy". 
As for resale value, you new model guys may take it in the shorts. The value of Olds cars fell significantly after they were cut. The old stuff that we restore are mostly repro and aftermarket parts now, and I don't see where anything should change there. The 64-72 GTO's value may actually go up for those wanting a piece of real Pontiac history.

Why keep Buick ?? GM has been pushing that brand hard in the Asian market and they have been selling like hot cakes there. Saturn WAS supposedly going out before Pontiac but apparently something changed there too.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

didn't ponticac sell 2x as many cadillacs and 3x as many buicks last year? it looks like gm brass wants bankruptcy. they are all ready stop building 2009 cars. that way they can start 2010 with all new models and no old debit. i know the more i sell of the same thing my cost goes down. has to be true for all things in production.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If you watched the news tonite, the Federal gov. is going to own 50% of GM. Now "that's" a scary thought.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

This is very sad to hear. EVERY single car I've ever owned has been a Pontiac,starting with my very first.........a 1971 Firebird.

Guess I'll just buy used Pontiacs from here on out or go import...........fuct GM!


----------



## grimlock17 (Jan 17, 2009)

i will never own a car by a company where the goverment has a majority ownership. i will never buy from gm again.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol, we really need to all calm down and wait and see where this goes before we make rash decisions... like buying an unwanted car.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

grimlock17 said:


> i will never own a car by a company where the goverment has a majority ownership. i will never buy from gm again.


Not sure GM asked for their new CEO who also leads our country.

Maybe a better idea is to write our representatives and tell them we want them out of the car business and back in to the business of government. I can't think of a single instance where the government has done a great job running a business: Post Office, Social Security, Medicaid, Medicare, and even the US military which I served proudly for 26 years.

Government running corporations in a democratic republic is more than scary...much more than scary...pay attention folks.


----------



## grimlock17 (Jan 17, 2009)

Soon GMC will be told no more High Performence cars by Obama i mean the ceo of GMC. i wish people would pull their heads out of the sand when it comes to the president. Its ok to say you dont agree with him!....so far...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Koppster said:


> Not sure GM asked for their new CEO who also leads our country.
> 
> Maybe a better idea is to write our representatives and tell them we want them out of the car business and back in to the business of government. I can't think of a single instance where the government has done a great job running a business: Post Office, Social Security, Medicaid, Medicare, and even the US military which I served proudly for 26 years.
> 
> Government running corporations in a democratic republic is more than scary...much more than scary...pay attention folks.



Exactly!! The Feds said they wouldn't be involved in the day to day operations, yeah right! They'd just appoint some shmuck to oversee everything. USSA doesn't seem to be so far fetched considering the direction it "appears" we're headed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will never buy a GM product again as long as the government has *any *controlling interest in the company.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Not sure GM asked for their new CEO who also leads our country.
> 
> Maybe a better idea is to write our representatives and tell them we want them out of the car business and back in to the business of government. I can't think of a single instance where the government has done a great job running a business: Post Office, Social Security, Medicaid, Medicare, and even the US military which I served proudly for 26 years.
> 
> Government running corporations in a democratic republic is more than scary...much more than scary...pay attention folks.





68greengoat said:


> Exactly!! The Feds said they wouldn't be involved in the day to day operations, yeah right! They'd just appoint some shmuck to oversee everything. USSA doesn't seem to be so far fetched considering the direction it "appears" we're headed.


...:agree....this country has allowed the government to remove enough of our liberties as it is. If they are going to use OUR money to bail out the auto industry, I don't mind some oversight as to how that money is used UNTIL THE LOAN IS REPAID. Then the oversight is removed, completely, permanently but I think we all know that isn't likely to happen.
Oversight to me is using the money to run the business at a profit, not handing out huge bonuses or even continuing the exorbitant salary levels of executives. There are plenty of people in this country who have already taken salary cuts just to keep a job and I believe the people running corporations should be setting an example of sacrifice for the betterment of all, not pissing the money away like the banking bailout and then laughing in the public's face as they requested more......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When you give bailout money, you already have a controlling interest. The Feds have deep ownership in the banking industry, even tho they say we own them. The only thing we own is is the money we have to put forth to taxes to pay for these bailouts. Now they're after the auto industry. I give credit to Ford, that hurt, by not accepting bailout money. At least they're not beholden to the Feds. You also hear other groups who want their share of the bailout. Do they really know what they're asking for. Think about it....


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

And no one saw this coming?? No not the demise of Pontiac, but the socialization of our country. Reread some of Obama's speeches. Obama does, we should too. . . it tell the whole story. We only got what he said, and much of what he did not say. Wait until the comprehensive health care kicks in. Us old duffers will find ourselves out in the cold, literally. 
Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups. We got what we deserve.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

then make sure you do not buy from japenese as all have goverment ownership.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait for my government built car!!!









All BS aside...we all knew "change" was coming if O got elected. Unfortunately his changes irritate about 46% of the country.


----------

